# Netflix app won't start on Joey



## jreaves

My Joey recently was upgraded by dish to add the Netflix app on channel 370 and the apps menu. Netflix works great on my Hopper with sling. When I try to start the Netflix app on the Joey by starting the app on channel 370 or from the apps menu, the screen goes blank, the Netflix logo does not appear, and after about 10 seconds the app stops with no message and the receiver returns to the previous channel. The Joey is not connected directly to an Ethernet connection but bridges the internet connection through the coax connection with the Hopper. Pandora and other apps that require an Internet connection work fine on the joey. I have reset the Hopper and Joey but nothing seems to help.

Does anyone know how to get the Netflix app to start on the Joey with this configuration or is a direct Ethernet connection required?
Any ideas would be appreciated on how to get Netflix working in the Joey working.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I am sorry to hear you are having this issue. What I am going to do is fill out a Technical Problem report for your issue. The report I am going to fill out will be forwarded directly to our engineering department so they can research the issue and correct it going forward. I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you. Please send me a private message with the account/phone number so the issue will be linked to your account.


----------



## 10brooks

I have the exact same issue so hopefully someone can provide a fix.
Thanks


----------



## grammymac6

I just had DISH installed and I have this same issue on my joey wireless. I have been told it is a Netflix issue and then they tell me it is a DISH issue. I have spent two days trying to straighten this out. Should I give up? And please don't tell me to reset the receiver. I have done this multiple times. All other apps are working.


----------



## marceldubois

Had DISH installed today and the exact same issue: Netflix will start on Hopper (after download of newest software & reset) but not on Joey. I see the first post in this thread is 4.5 months old, shouldn't this issue haven't been resolved yet?


----------



## ryan8886

I'm just in the last few days having an issue with Netflix starting on my Hopper. Once I finally get it fired up....about 2 minutes later the Hopper turns off an I have to start all over again and it runs fine after that. Anyone having the same issue?


----------



## Jiffypop

marceldubois said:


> Had DISH installed today and the exact same issue: Netflix will start on Hopper (after download of newest software & reset) but not on Joey. I see the first post in this thread is 4.5 months old, shouldn't this issue haven't been resolved yet?


I am having the same issue


----------

